# Tiger Woods... His comeback!



## DJC1985 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I've found this article on Tiger's comeback, it highlights his struggles...

A Tiger lost in the Woods. Pen & Paper?

Do you think he'll ever return to his pre-break form?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I have to believe his come back will have a little bit to do by how his competition plays. I believe he will win some more tournaments, and probably even a few more majors. Will He break Jack's record? Most likely he will, but it will not surprise me if he fails to do so. 

I am also of the belief that he is still carrying around a lot of excess baggage, both mentally, and physically. He needs to rid himself of the excess stuff to start playing well again. Then again, for all we know the guy might still have some skeletons in a closet some where. Some of those skeletons might be of a physical nature. 

Will he return to his pre, turkey day, fire hydrant form? I don't think so, but then again that depends on his competition, and how well they do, or don't play. It use to be a common thought among most of his competition, that when Tiger showed up at a tournament, his competition was playing for second place. Not so anymore.

I don't watch much stroke play golf on TV, so his winning, or losing in this format is of no consequence to me. I do like to watch match play however. The golf just gets better with each day of the tournament. I like to watch good golf being played, in the "win, or go home" format. 

Even if he does break Jack's Record, I will always believe Jack played against tougher competition.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

There is an old saying that "form is temporary but class is permanent." Its a bit simplistic really but it is a fair indicator of what Woods could achieve if his form from pre 2009 returns. But let's not forget that although he's a really fit guy he's not as fit as he was 10 yrs back. The clock is ticking...

However, I think there needs to be at least one fundimental change in what Woods does. He needs to find a swing coach who will work with him to achieve the swing he had back then. His current swing is butt ugly compared to the one of pre '09, and the amount of time spent off the fairway is hurting his scores. Its probably hurting him mentally too, whilst giving his fellow competitors a huge mental boost to see that he his now easily beatable. Next, I think he needs to start competing on a regular basis as he did when he first came out on tour. He needs to relearn to compete when the heat is on.

I hope he does return to top form because he was stunning to watch, and in reality if he does return to that level there isn't anyone close to that level to challenge him. Which leads onto Froggie's point about Jack's competitors. Jack had Arnie, Gary Player, Lee Trevino and Tom Watson who all could push him close on any given day. Tiger has/had Mickleson and one or two others who looked like they might but never got close.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I think he will.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I often wonder if Tiger can't return to either of his old, successful swings due to the damage to his knee(s, achilles, or other body parts. I remember back when he was with Harmon, there was a lot of talk about his knees not holding up very long with the swing he was using at that time. Some of that talk came from golf commentators. Sure enough his knee(s) eventually failed him. Did the commentators know something? Who knows? Maybe they finally got something right. 

Then there was the achilles injury. Who know what caused that. I believe that happened while he was with Haney. 

As for the swing he had with Haney, it gave out about the same time he went through all his personal problems. In that case perhaps it was a mental deal, so he thought a new swing might be better. A new start so to speak. We'll never know. 

His new swing really looks rugged, but I think what is actually letting him down is his short game, especially his putting. He never was very good at hitting a lot of fairways, but his approach game to greens was nothing short of spectacular.

Only time will tell if his able to recover from his present slump.


----------

